# !!!!IE: ARP 2000 Head Studs for your FSI... Only $169.99



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Good news guys, we took the time to tear into our spare FSI motor and develop a head stud kit for it. Even better news is that the price came out fairly reasonable on them. These stud kits are 100% ARP parts so they are very high quality. They use ARP 2000 studs in order to keep your head sealed up under even the most extreme cylinder pressure. 
Kit Includes a full set of ARP 2000 studs, nuts, washers, ARP Moly assembly lube (not shown in picture) as well as install directions. 
We have these in stock and shipping immediately. 
ARP FSI Head Stud Kit: *$169.99*

If you have any questions don't hesitate to email or call: 
[email protected] 
801.484.2021
Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: !!!!IE: ARP 2000 Head Studs for your FSI... Only $169.99 ([email protected])*

i will be ordering a set as soon as a get my head back, nice price pete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: !!!!IE: ARP 2000 Head Studs for your FSI... Only $169.99 ([email protected])*

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We try to keep it reasonable







They don't need the internally driven nuts like the 1.8t's and that brings down the price considerably. 
Thanks guys, 
Pete


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

Just checking something guys ...
Do you use new (OE) headbolts everytime you remove the head from your car ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Yes, they are non reusable. The ARP studs available here are fully reusable, as well as providing more clamping force so you don't lift the head under boost. (big boost).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: !!!!IE: ARP 2000 Head Studs for your FSI... Only $169.99 ([email protected])*

Great Price!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the orders guys, all orders have shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a beefy product. Putting these in a BPY long block we are building next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Glad to hear it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Shipped a few more sets out today







Glad to provide a solution for some people.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For a great product. Just remember to re-torque them after 500 miles of use.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks!
Pete


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

purchased


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks again for the orders guys


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

taking paypal pete?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Sure thing through aim or our webstore


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks for the head studs pete. This time around we are looking to make in the neighborhood of 700-750whp










_Modified by [email protected] at 7:11 AM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

I just bought a set of these but lost the torque specs, can anybody tell me what are the specs please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Can you call or email the shop? I don't remember the spec off the top of my head but will check as soon as I get in on Monday morning. 
801.484.2021- we are on mountain time. -Pete


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

Pete, do you have the torque specs?
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I do, I will shot them out by email. 
Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Pete, we have been waiting on two sets of studs from you guys for a few weeks now. Let me know !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Just got more of these things in stock!


----------



## hooper911 (Oct 31, 2006)

Order placed, one step closer to bt.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: (hooper911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hooper911* »_Order placed, one step closer to bt.

Thanks for the order Chris!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What should come first, these or conrods?
Though at this price there's no reason not to buy these, just though I'd ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_What should come first, these or conrods?
Though at this price there's no reason not to buy these, just though I'd ask.

Both at the same time, you need to remove the head to do rods.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Both at the same time, you need to remove the head to do rods. 








Oh yeah, it's too early


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Both at the same time, you need to remove the head to do rods. 

I agree, it would be easier to do both at the same time. It's never too early


----------



## bokiNY (Nov 26, 2008)

At what power level (or boost level if that's the factor) would you recommend putting them in? Are the TSI ones different from FSI ones? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: (bokiNY)*

I would recommend using them for anything over 400hp, or boost level over 20-25psi. As far as the TSI goes, we are in the works for a head stud kit for it, stay tuned


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: !!!!IE: ARP 2000 Head Studs for your FSI... Only $169.99 ([email protected])*

Plenty in stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

New forum bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep that head attached!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

I wonder if anyone had the stock ones fail yet.. i put a new set of OEM head studs in after dropping the IE rods and doing like 30 psi on the street.. Kind of wish i did these though, one less thing to worry about lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Buy them once, reuse them forever!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Arp is the way to go for high performance engine bolts!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Keep your head on


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Only at IE


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Also check out IE's FSI main stud kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Only at IE!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

High boost? Install head studs.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Plenty in stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Also available for the 2.5L 5 cylinder.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm busy putting a fsi head onto a 1.8t block will these head studs work ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

I believe they should work... I haven't attempted that myself yet though.


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Whats the differance between the ARP 2000 head studs and the ARP 625+ ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

The difference is the alloy they are made from. 625+ is generally 3x or 4x more expensive. They most likely don't offer these studs in 625+ either.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Birthday bump for Cassidy!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Birthday bump for Cassidy!


Ha, thanks Dave!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

We also have ARP main studs for FSI guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Weekend bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

www.intengineering.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out our Christmas giveaway! Check us out on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy holidays everyone!


----------

